# beep...beep...beep......



## VisionCasting (Nov 8, 2010)

beep...beep...beep.....................beep...................................beep.................................................beep..............................................................................eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


looks like this sf is dead.  

only thread with any traffic is about waffle house.  i'm not saying that the wa-ho isn't a worthy topic.  just curious why the once [ahem] vibrant conversation has gone the way of the ga black panther (you know, extinct).


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 8, 2010)

first off I would just like to say:


I was thinking the same thing, I think all the threads start out with good diolog, but then you get 10 different conersations going on at once and everyone is talking about something other that the OP it gets alot of people frustrated.  
Maybe we need a sub-sub-sub forum for A/A/A, on topic questions/answers and diolog.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe it is because the hunting is getting good!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 8, 2010)

2 of our interesting guys got voted off the island. Wish that had not happened


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 9, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> 2 of our interesting guys got voted off the island. Wish that had not happened



I know about Earl, who was the other?


----------



## pnome (Nov 9, 2010)

We've won all the debates.  So we're just sitting back waiting for the next challenger.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 9, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> I know about Earl, who was the other?



Diogenes.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 9, 2010)

Wish we had magical discernment abilities we could argue about instead of darned logic.......


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 9, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Wish we had magical discernment abilities we could argue about instead of darned logic.......


I'll take this as a shot for my thread in the other forum.
Just because human logic is what you think is the end all be all truth of the world, doesnt mean thats all there is, its just all that you'll accept at this time.

 I may not be the smartest guy in the world but I got a few bullets     ambush80


----------



## CAL (Nov 9, 2010)

Why don't you argue with yourselves?Maybe the Christian members have figured you atheist aren't worth the effort and have washed their hands of you and"knocked the dust off their feet".What do ya think about that?


----------



## pnome (Nov 9, 2010)

CAL said:


> Why don't you argue with yourselves?



We don't exactly have doctrinal disagreements to argue about like you folks in the Christian forum.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Nov 9, 2010)

CAL said:


> Why don't you argue with yourselves?Maybe the Christian members have figured you atheist aren't worth the effort and have washed their hands of you and"knocked the dust off their feet".What do ya think about that?



Nah, we'll leave the "arguing amongst ourselves" to the guys in the other Spiritual Forums. They're much, much better at it, and there's been some very funny threads over there lately.

RW


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 9, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Diogenes.



What did they do wrong? I know its really none of my biz, just curious.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 9, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> What did they do wrong? I know its really none of my biz, just curious.



For the 1,000,001st time............. those who are no longer here did not follow this simple guideline.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3580631#post3580631

Also remember our infraction system is cumulative , the final infraction pushes someone over the edge when they already had the allowed limit accumulated.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 9, 2010)

Milkman said:


> For the 1,000,001st time............. those who are no longer here did not follow this simple guideline.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3580631#post3580631
> 
> Also remember our infraction system is cumulative , the final infraction pushes someone over the edge when they already had the allowed limit accumulated.



doesnt really help much, there are a bunch of rules on that page, thanks anyway
BTW there will be a 1,000,002 time when somebody askes.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 9, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> What did they do wrong? I know its really none of my biz, just curious.



Couldn't tell you.  Despite popular support for it, I was never made a moderator on here.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 9, 2010)

CAL said:


> Why don't you argue with yourselves?



What would you like for us to argue about?  



CAL said:


> Maybe the Christian members have figured you atheist aren't worth the effort and have washed their hands of you and"knocked the dust off their feet".What do ya think about that?



What leads you to this conclusion?


----------



## Tim L (Nov 9, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> I know about Earl, who was the other?



 Why is Earl gone!  He always been pretty respectful of others and raises some interesting points?


----------



## Tim L (Nov 9, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> beep...beep...beep.....................beep...................................beep.................................................beep..............................................................................eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Ha
> looks like this sf is dead.
> ...




Because there are too many choices; too many sub-sections...There should just be two; one for prayer requests and the other for everything else under the sun...To use a political term; you guys have been "gerrymandered" into oblivion...


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 9, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Because there are too many choices; too many sub-sections...There should just be two; one for prayer requests and the other for everything else under the sun...To use a political term; you guys have been "gerrymandered" into oblivion...



That means earthquake reports as sure signs of impending doom will dominate the discussion again.  At least this way I don't have to look at that clearly relevant, non-trolling, pertinent, religious discussion every time the ground moves somewhere in the world.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 10, 2010)

I find it amusing that someone could think it was logical to believe in nothing... " Just happened ".... The fact they exist makes it the most illogical position there is.................. RW


----------



## VisionCasting (Nov 10, 2010)

Rouster said:


> To use a political term; you guys have been "gerrymandered" into oblivion...



Who are "you guys"?


----------



## Tim L (Nov 11, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Who are "you guys"?



No group in particular other than anyone that wanted an alternative to the traditional spritual forum...Not that many people on GON will go to a religous forum in the first place because of the biitching that goes on, when most of those that do have something to say but don't won't to bother with the trouble of deciding which forum is best for them have to think  about it too much, they just pass altogether....Sometimes too many choices has the opposite impact on what was intended; it muzzles debate rather than encourages it...


----------

